# Garden type plant nursery any where near Arabian Ranches ??



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

G'day folks ...

Made the move down to AR recently and more than happy with the decision.

Can anyone give me any clews on a good garden type plant nursery that's within a reasonable distance to the Ranches ???


----------



## c_alphonso (Dec 19, 2008)

*only the Dubai Garden Centre*



Fatenhappy said:


> G'day folks ...
> 
> Made the move down to AR recently and more than happy with the decision.
> 
> Can anyone give me any clews on a good garden type plant nursery that's within a reasonable distance to the Ranches ???



I just know the Dubai Garden centre which is close to AR


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

down bypass road on the left side where you will see a long line of septic trucks. back there is the huge garden place. This is the new home of plant street. Its befor eyou get to the outlet mall and bobalashams


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

c_alphonso said:


> I just know the Dubai Garden centre which is close to AR


there is lots of nurseries near dubai outsource zone , the prices are cheaper than the satwa and sheikh zayed road garden shops .pls go there it is surely worth a visit


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

neetaad said:


> there is lots of nurseries near dubai outsource zone , the prices are cheaper than the satwa and sheikh zayed road garden shops .pls go there it is surely worth a visit


Thanks but I did get the answer 6 months ago previously from other sources about the time of the original thread


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Thanks but I did get the answer 6 months ago previously from other sources about the time of the original thread


i have just joined this forum today and am moving to arabian ranches soon , feeling jittery since i have lived in bur dubai all my life so want to get my bearings in order also and keep on checking where i will be able to go for things ,. are you doing ok in AR . I will miss my son's classes , super markets near home and anything where i can walk up .


----------



## heskey627 (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought new house and has finished doing work in front garden and lawn on this weekend and i am thinking of buying plants . Do you know any online plants nursery having good customer support?

Plants nursery


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Online?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> G'day folks ...
> 
> Made the move down to AR recently and more than happy with the decision.
> 
> Can anyone give me any clews on a good garden type plant nursery that's within a reasonable distance to the Ranches ???


Welcome back mate, hope you had a good one.
If I was looking for a nursery I would be asking you, I thought you had already found every nursery in dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

heskey627 said:


> I bought new house and has finished doing work in front garden and lawn on this weekend and i am thinking of buying plants . Do you know any online plants nursery having good customer support?
> 
> Plants nursery


There are no online nurseries in Dubai.

Where are you? Your location flag says Australia and your written location USA. Nowhere does it say UAE.
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There are no online nurseries in Dubai.
> 
> Where are you? Your location flag says Australia and your written location USA. Nowhere does it say UAE.
> -


Maybe lost :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Welcome back mate, hope you had a good one.
> If I was looking for a nursery I would be asking you, I thought you had already found every nursery in dubai.


Thanks Stewy ... Just got back last Saturday but been lying pretty low as we have been fairly busy ....

Short answer is, no mate! If you have a look at the time/date of the thread responses you'll see its quite an old thread. And yes, I did find suitable nurserys ages ago .... :clap2:

Getting back to old mates query re online nurserys .... no I don't know of any either ... :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Maybe lost :confused2:


Just noticed that myself Stewy ..... there are quite a few in Oz .... yep probably lost !!! ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Thanks Stewy ... Just got back last Saturday but been lying pretty low as we have been fairly busy ....
> 
> Short answer is, no mate! If you have a look at the time/date of the thread responses you'll see its quite an old thread. And yes, I did find suitable nurserys ages ago .... :clap2:
> 
> Getting back to old mates query re online nurserys .... no I don't know of any either ... :confused2:


Silly me, I did not look at the date and did find it rather odd you asking the question


----------

